# FC Running With The DEVIL (2001 High Pt Derby Dog) frozen semen



## cravendawg

*FC Running With The DEVIL (01 High Pt Derby Dog) froz. Sem./SOLD*

FC Running With The Devil (2001 High Point Derby dog) (FC AFC Dare to Dream (Cosmo) x FC AFC Trailcreek Blue's Dacey)
Yellow & chocolate factored
CNM clear, OFA LR-117777G24M-PI CERF LR-30748N/2001-23
DNA # V174119
*Frozen Semen *- Synbiotics/Pfizer - Chicago













Will sell two breedings; E-mail for more information. 

Ginny Sislane
[email protected]


----------

